# NOS And 05 Altima 3.5 L



## mbmotorsport (Jul 6, 2003)

Its been awhile shince Ive posted but I just bought an 05 Altima 3.5 L has anyone used a nitrous kit with the engine sucessfully .... And how much HP 50/75... TY Mike


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

mbmotorsport said:


> Its been awhile shince Ive posted but I just bought an 05 Altima 3.5 L has anyone used a nitrous kit with the engine sucessfully .... And how much HP 50/75... TY Mike


 are u still making payments on this car? nitrous will destroy ur motor very quickly, should invest in a safe turbo set up.


----------



## mbmotorsport (Jul 6, 2003)

Who makes a turbo for the altima , all I can find is kits for 350Z.. TY


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

mbmotorsport said:


> Its been awhile shince Ive posted but I just bought an 05 Altima 3.5 L has anyone used a nitrous kit with the engine sucessfully .... And how much HP 50/75... TY Mike


Just buy a universal wet or dry kit. Install and have fun. Remember to retard the timing 2* for every 50 shot of nitrous.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

mbmotorsport said:


> Who makes a turbo for the altima , all I can find is kits for 350Z.. TY


those will work but not sure about intercoolder piping, my friend has a 05 altima 3.5 and pieced together a turbo kit for about 2500, and last i heard he dynoed 347 at only 8 pounds and has had the car for almost 2 years like that, if ur car is auto then i would probly just go with the 50shot, but to get the most power u would wanna get a emange or aem and get it tuned on that to be most reliable


----------



## mbmotorsport (Jul 6, 2003)

TY I think a 50 shot would be fine also, dont know if i should get a wet or dry kit, Im looking at the zex .....I dident even know you could retard the timing I thought the computer took care of that.... Im used to old school muscle..Sorry


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

mbmotorsport said:


> TY I think a 50 shot would be fine also, dont know if i should get a wet or dry kit, Im looking at the zex .....I dident even know you could retard the timing I thought the computer took care of that.... Im used to old school muscle..Sorry


oh thats true. Does your car have coil on plug, distributor less ignition, or anything like that? if so i dont know how you'd retard the timing then.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> oh thats true. Does your car have coil on plug, distributor less ignition, or anything like that? if so i dont know how you'd retard the timing then.


Emanage ULtimate lol, oh and i would go with wet u will get more power


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

turbo200sx007 said:


> Emanage ULtimate lol, oh and i would go with wet u will get more power


You dont get more power with a wet kit over a dry, a wet kit is just better because it sprays fuel/nitrous into the throttle body and your not just relying on your injectors to flow the extra fuel like in a dry kit. 

this may help

Wet VS Dry for EFI Applications - Nitrous Tech Forums


----------



## mbmotorsport (Jul 6, 2003)

So no one has used a wet or dry kit on the 05 altima 3.5L .... ??? Im getting ready to buy . I heard the dry might not work because of an internal fuel press regulator, dont know if this is true???


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

75 shot without any timing is fine. Use NX wet kit. 

no no on the Emanage....they burn coilpacks. 

If you want an EMS (which really isnt needed for a 75 shot on the VQ), go with a UTEC or search Uprev's software. They have map switching via cruise control buttons. They do it mostly for the Z's...surely they can do it for the altima.


----------



## ATLsl (Jun 17, 2008)

Was this ever done? I've had great success with nitrous on a couple cars in the past... Tiburon and Eclipse. Just used colder plugs. 
Those were both dry zex kits. 

I put a turbo kit on my IS300, but that was a pain trying to keep it in tune all the time. 

I bought an '05 3.5 altima and was considering a 75shot. I'll be going with a wet kit if nobody has successfully run a dry kit for some time.


----------

